# Problème Ipad et borne airport



## Ammano (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous 

Voilà je suis confronté à un petit problème avec l'Ipad que j'ai offert à ma mère pour Noel. Donc chez mes parents j'ai fait une petite installation hifi à l'aide d'une borne airport et d'un kit d'enceinte. Tous les ibidules de la maison marchent parfaitement bien (Ipod touch 3 et 4G - mon propre MBP - meme itunes sur le PC de ma mère [vi dsl elle est pas encore parfaite ma moman ]) mais voilà avec l'ipad y'a comme un soucis.

En effet lorsque je lance l'app ipod sur l'ipad l'icone airport apparait bien en haut et detecte même la borne, ensuite je selectionne la borne et entre le mot de passe mais là au lieu de valider le pop-up me demandant le mot passe se réouvre et ainsi de suite  ( je précise que le mot de passe que je rentre est le bon puisque c'est celui que j'ai appliqué à tous mes autres appareils)

Donc je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait déjà eu ce genre problème avec son ipad et accessoirement si il y avait une astuce de depannage autre que debrancher/rebrancher la borne ?

Merci par avance


----------

